# Digital camera wanted



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok, i want a digital camera.... good quality, compact with a lithium recahrgeable battery  

what you got?


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

What budget are you looking at?


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

around £100 but will go higher if it is perfect and comes with everything i want.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a Sony DSC-P8 3.2MP, with 3 batteries, USB cable etc carry case too. Takes Memory Sticks as card format. Perfect condition and i still have the box and everything it came packed in.

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

3 batteries? Lithium? is it good, do you have any photos available you have taken with it? How much you want? pm me if you want to.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

They are all Lithium. I've not got any pics, but can take one for you now if you like.

Give me a few mins to get one sorted. :thumb:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

*re: camera*

i have a Canon S3is that i'm thinking of selling 
see link below for details on camera

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=L&ai...S.html&usg=AFQjCNFKy_UglRJvQEaEjA7vYVgRuFKlFA


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Got a Nikon P4 if you'e interested. Bought 3 months ago for £190 (£300 RRP) it's yours for £140 if interested. Top of the Nikon 'Performance Range' with lots of manual control options, should you wish, as well as 2 stages of vibration reduction that really work! Alternatively, just point and shoot, the choice is yours.

Here's a link: http://www.europe-nikon.com/product/en_GB/products/broad/810/overview.html

Complete with the box, packing, manuals, leads, lithium-ion battery, charger (only used once so far!), CD's etc etc and 'as new' condition.

Only reason for sale is I've been thinking of a DSLR and your wanted post is very timely! 

Alan W


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Ive got a Fuji s3500 dslr style

4mp, blah blah blah bumf/review here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0002XOYAM

Comes with a 512mb XD card and ill throw you a set of rechargeable batteries in.

£85 delivered

pm if you are intererested mate, or email me.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Give Pentax a try, v.good and quite cheap try pixmania.com.......:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Why are rechargeable batteries so important to your criteria?

I bought a Canon A640 (a bit more than you want to spend at £250), it uses standard throwaway aa cells and is flippin brilliant, it will take over a 1000 shots before batteries need replacing, not having yet another charger and lead makes life so much easier when going on a trip abroad etc.

Quite a brave move by Canon IMO, will be interesting to see if others follow suit.

Won a DW comp with the camera which I wouldn't have done had it needed recharging regulary (I keep it in the glove compartment of the car permanently).


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

hmmm, well basically i have had a few cameras which run on AA non rechargeable, and i ended up spending a fortune on batteries.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Mine has 3 rechargable batteries. :thumb:


----------



## RLE (May 24, 2006)

Samsung NV3 are pretty decent. Come down a bit in the last few months.


----------

